

Ask HN: Is there some service that lets me buy beta app testers? - wingerlang

So I&#x27;m in the stage where I might want to test my application before I put it on the app store. I have posted on several forums&#x2F;reddit etc but it is just so damn hard to gather any significant amount of actual testers. So far I&#x27;ve got one.<p>I would gladly pay X amount to some service for Y number of &quot;feedbacks&quot;.<p>I would like to upload my app in IPA format. Choose the number of feedback-reviews I would want to receive. I would then pay, and wait.<p>Is there anything like this?
======
girasquid
I'm not sure if they have something _exactly_ like this, but
[http://erlibird.com/](http://erlibird.com/) has gotten me pretty good
feedback on projects before.

------
palcu
You could also try [http://betalist.com](http://betalist.com) or even
[http://producthunt.co](http://producthunt.co).

------
thenomad
I use and love Usertesting.com. Great service.

~~~
wingerlang
This looks interesting, I will have a look at it now.

------
jeffmould
You could try something like Mechanical Turk.

------
Kanbab
Odesk could probably help you with that.

------
gcb0
Hire qa.

